# 1950 B weight



## highway903 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 1950 John Deere BN with 42 inch rear tires. Does anyone know the weight of it? A book I have says 4,052 pounds butthat sounds a little light to me. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wrong info..I try deleting reply but no luck.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably not that far off! The 58-520 narrow front, row crop I had specced out around 5000#. ~~ grnspot


----------

